# 69' Console chrome trim around wood grain?



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

My chrome on my shifter plate and the top of the console is not perfect and I'd like to replace it if possible. I've seen the woodgrain decals being sold for the top of the console but I haven't seen the chrome around it. Is it being reproduced?? Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would call ThePartsPlaceInc dot com and ask them.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Jimchevy, I think you'll find that most (not all!) repro stuff is inferior to the OEM in either fit, quality, or details and typically are made offshore.

I would recommend replating your original piece, a competent plater would be able to assess the condition of your original to tell you if he could do the plating and give you an estimate. :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> Jimchevy, I think you'll find that most (not all!) repro stuff is inferior to the OEM in either fit, quality, or details and typically are made offshore.
> 
> I would recommend replating your original piece, a competent plater would be able to assess the condition of your original to tell you if he could do the plating and give you an estimate. :cheers


:agree If it's salvageable at all...

Bear


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll post pics soon of my console and see what you think. I got my Parts Place woodgrain decals today and they look really dark compared to my originals.


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Here are a few pics. You can see how much lighter my original wood grain is compared to the new stuff. My chrome is pitted and I'll look around online for a quality shop.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Clean and polish it up, you may be surprised....chrome is expensive!!! Once it's shining your eye will miss a lot of the flaws and peppering. Your existing vinyl is worn and faded, if it were me i would do a real wood inlay, Uncle Eric had a beautiful burled inlay made for his dash...I myself do not discount a car for minor flaws in 45 year old chrome but applaud it for being "born with" the trim, like the patina on an antique gun or tiffany lamp over restoration would destroy their value.

Before










After


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice job!:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree wouldn't mind a detailed step by step you used to get those results!!


----------

